# choptank



## fishinrookie (Jan 13, 2003)

hey how good does the choptank pier do early spring and whats usually biting. this year i plan to check it out. do you cast out or just drop down.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Fishinrookie. It's good to have some fresh blood aboard.I don't fish the Tank in the spring until I hear that the croaker are biting. The last 2 years have been so so. The best Tank fishing is in the fall when the stripers are in. Keep watching the board and you'll know when it's time to go. Use the search feature and enter _Choptank Pier_ and you'll get an idea of what has happened in the past along with some excellent tips. Right now we've got at least another 5 weeks before anything worth while happens there. When the croaker bite starts you'll find a whole bunch of us down there.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea catman's right about the fall and live lining is the best way to fish the Tank.You can drop your line if you want to,but all you will catch is crab,yes you do throw out aways. Once you get there make sure you go toward the middle of the pier or so,I like light pole(40-42) had some good times there and some great catchs and if you want to catch a variety of fish(blues,trout,rock,jombo crocker,white perch) but at nite.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I forgot to tell you in the spring you may catch sm. white perch on blood worm or nite crawler(sm. pieces and #6 hooks)try and keep the perch alive and use them on a live line with a 9' rod. Hook them under the dorsel fin and let them run,you might pick up a Rockfish but you'll have to let them go or pay a nasty fine,I think Rock season starts toward the end of April.The lg. crocker start around the middle of April,I know I was catching them last year around that time but I fished the Point Lookout Pier at nite with squid and a high/low rig.   TRIGGER


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings fishinrookie!

Welcome to the board! I've never had much luck in the Spring on the Choptank Pier, but the fishing is good to outstanding in the Fall. However, if you, catman, or Triggerfish happen to catch some nice croaker there this Spring, please post your results.

Last Fall we did happen to see a large 'croaker' caught in the Fall (it had to push the four pound mark) on cut spot, but after reading a lot of posts about puppy drum being caught all over last Fall, I'm wondering if it might not have been a small red drum. A couple of fellows caught an 18 incher on our left two weeks later, and again, it could have been a pup. I've seen croaker caught from the pier in the Spring during the day, but nothing over a foot long. However, I never fished the pier at night during the Spring....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake...Night time is the right time to fish for croaker at the Tank. I netted one for Trigger that went 21".

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea catman that was a biggin,just wish we could of caught more,but there's always this year,but as I say PLSP is one of the best places to go for BIG crocker in the month of April and at nite,I know it's a long way away but just think you can limit out and come home with a smile on your face and the wife won't give you such a hard time about it.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

I have to agree on PLSP. THat is my croaker heaven during the spring croaker run. Last spring My dad and me had a cooler full on several occasions. One night the fish averaged between 19 and 21 inches. As far as the Choptank goes i've never fished there but i plan on doing so this season. Is there any spot on the pier where you wont have a problem catching fish??? , and what is the preferred bait to use on the TANK??? Just thought i would ask.


----------



## Rob Cooper (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey 'yall,

The Tank has melted. I saw a boat up by Jamica Point fishing this weekend. For what? My buddy thought they were practicing. Sharps Light at the mouth is the best shou on the whole river. It's close to the spawning migration, yet still out of the river. No jailbirds here till May. Perch will begin to pick up in 2 or 3 weeks though.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Rob!

Maybe they were trying for the elusive MD winter flounder....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...Anytime you want to fish PLSP let me know. I don't mind the drive. Heck, I'll even pick you up.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, I picked up a puppy about 5 months ago and until I get the invisable fence installed I won't be doing much fishing this year and plus my son will be graduating 12th grade this year and we have to visit five different colleges in the meantime,but I'm going to try and get out to PLSP as soon as I hear that the monster crocker are biting(work around the colleges),but when I do decied to go I will give you a ring(that's if I can find your cell phone#)it would be on a Friday nite or the weekend(It'll be a hell-of-alot people on a weekend).My computer at home is on the blink so I have to use the one at work,so if you need to contact me:[email protected]  TRIGGER


----------



## skimfish (Aug 28, 2002)

How are croaker for eating? Are they oily like blues? Any tips on how you cook them?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

No their not oily and nothing like a blue.If you you can get them the size I was cacthing last year you can fillet them and dredge them in corn meal & flour,salt,pepper and old bay seasoning but first scramble one egg and than put the fillet's in the corn meal-flour mixture.You can deep fry or bake them,I don't eat them I just give them to friends that do.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...Oh yea, how I remember the college thing. Had to go through it with two daughters and it only starts there. I'll email you at work with both my home and cel number. 

Skimfish...Fix them like Trigger said, I love them. They're the best if fixed right away but they freeze very will.

Catman.


----------

